# How much should I pay my hedgehog sitter?



## c0urtneyH

My friend and her husband are going to be watching my 6 month old Hedgehog while I travel to Florida. They are both previous hedgehog owners and are great with Hedgehogs. They are watching him for 11 days. 

What would be a good rate of pay? Somewhere between $5-10 per day maybe?


----------



## Lilysmommy

I do petsitting and I charge $20 a day for an animal to stay overnight in my room (such as my friend's cat & ferret), $30 if I'm staying overnight at a house with an animal. Personally I'd offer more like $15/night (at least) and see what your friend says. They may be fine with that, or they may feel it's too high or not high enough. Keep in mind what services they're providing - they're changing food & water nightly (as well as monitoring levels), cleaning cage & wheel, presumably doing some play/bonding time each night with hedgie, as well as the fact that they're experienced with hedgies & know what to look for that would be signs of any health issues, etc., which is quite valuable with a pet that's a bit more unusual and not often well known by petsitters/boarding places.


----------



## sc2001

I paid my friend $10 a day. She said that it was more than enough money. But I am very close with my friend


----------



## c0urtneyH

Thanks SC! I think $10 a night will be a good rate. They keep insisting I don't have to pay them at all, but I'd feel guilty not paying them! It's funny because I'm a nanny for toddlers and a pet sitter. But when it came to my hedgehog I blanked out on a price! It's just such a different type of pet!


----------



## tony21

Keep in mind that you will be inconveniencing them for 11 days.

My landlord will be going away in march for 7 days, she will be paying me $140 ($20 a day) to feed, let dogs out, and hang out with them. They know its easier and cheaper then a kennel. We offered to do it for free, because we have become good friends with are landlord and her dogs:lol::roll::grin:


----------



## c0urtneyH

Thanks for your input Tony. I'm a pet sitter and a nanny, $20 is what I charge for overnight stays with dogs, so I will be paying my friends $10 a night. I offered more and they said it was unnecessary because I am in school full time, and it really is all I can afford at the moment. 

I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## Prickerz

It all depends on the situation. My boyfriend's friend came to our place to take care of my cat and gecko, I paid 15/day because he'd be driving which meant more gas. My hedgehog stayed with my friend and coworker, I gave her a gift card, and two souvenirs from my trip.


----------



## David147

Our pet sitter lives in when we're away, and as she has to care for 5 dogs, 1 brain damaged cat, 5 horses and 14 barn cats as well as miscellaneous farm yard beasts she gets 250 bucks a week plus board and unlimited use of a car. We have a pool and a hot tub on a lake with sailboats and kayaking so it's not a bad deal even though it sounds cheapskate.


----------

